# Lancome's Innovative Nail Polish Fall 2008



## Ashley (Jun 26, 2008)

"With the CrÃ¨me de Nacres varnish duo, Lancome creates a never-before-seen nail beauty ritual. The cream texture of this varnish, enriched with mother of pearl, is accompanied by a unique and innovative application method thanks to the elastomer applicator. In an instant, nails are adorned with a gleaming pearly shine, streak-free, resplendent of silk. Available in one reference, The Golden Apala CrÃ¨me de Nacres comes in a varnish duo, a sophisticated golden shade and a subtle white pearly shade."

Coming Fall 2008

SOURCE


----------



## Aprill (Jun 26, 2008)

I want



. Simple as that, lol


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2008)

That is so freakin cool!! Perfect colors for fall!!


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 26, 2008)

woah!

Can't wait to try this!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks neat!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 27, 2008)

I want too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 27, 2008)

How does it work, or how do you apply it.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 27, 2008)

I have no idea! I can't find anything about it online and the source is a foreign source! I guess we'll have to wait til fall to find out!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 28, 2008)

This looks so neat!


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 28, 2008)

i want it, i just want to know how! lol im so glad there is a lancome counter in front of the mac one!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 29, 2008)

I have no idea how this works, but it looks neat-o.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 29, 2008)

oooh I wonder how it works! it looks cool!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't have a clue how it works but it sure does look cool!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 17, 2008)

nice !!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 6, 2008)

woah

thats something i want to try!!


----------

